# Sea Monkeys



## MzDee86 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi everyone!,

I am kind of new to fish keeping and id like to feed my fish live food, I have read they love brine shrimp and I know that sea monkeys are brine shrimp, so id like to know is it ok to raise sea monkeys and feed them those or should I just go to the pet shop and buy them frozen?

thanks heaps in advanced for your help


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

MzDee86 said:


> Hi everyone!,
> 
> I am kind of new to fish keeping and id like to feed my fish live food, I have read they love brine shrimp and I know that sea monkeys are brine shrimp, so id like to know is it ok to raise sea monkeys and feed them those or should I just go to the pet shop and buy them frozen?
> 
> thanks heaps in advanced for your help


I should imagine buying them as "sea monkeys" will work out really expensive you can just buy brine shrimp eggs to hatch much cheaper I would have thought.

Google


----------



## MzDee86 (Apr 29, 2013)

will do that then I think your right much cheaper in the long run:thumbsup:

thanks for your advice


----------

